# Few Bites, Big Fish



## txspeck (Jul 26, 2009)

Slow day today, but managed some nice fish! 27" Trout, 30" Red and a smaller 20" Red


----------



## RyanC02 (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice Fish


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

nice!


----------



## Chucklz (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice trout


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice trout


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great work Bill.. you're killing it brotha. 
T


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice trout Bill!!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice fish.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I've seen you tooling around some of my fishing holes. Nice catch!

How deep of water were you finding them, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## txspeck (Jul 26, 2009)

2 ft to 1ft


----------



## txspeck (Jul 26, 2009)

1 to 2 ft of water


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Depends on whether you are going in or coming out. Great job.


----------

